# ADVISE PLEASE ON SCHWINN BREEZE TIRES!



## Callahooney1 (May 11, 2020)

Folks, do you know if the Schwinn Breeze takes a certain specific tire to fit the rims, sort of like how an S-7 rim requires a 1-3/4 tire? Can a 26 x 1 3/8  tire fit or does it require a different size tire? Thank you in advance.


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2020)

Not near as bad as the S7 situation. 

26 x 1 3/8   *I. S.O. 597 mm*  for S-5 and S-6


----------



## Gordon (May 12, 2020)

Not the 590's you will find at your typical big box store.


----------



## davek (May 12, 2020)

It takes a tire marked for a s5 or s6 rim


----------



## Callahooney1 (May 12, 2020)

Ok, figured it might have taken a specific size.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (May 14, 2020)

I believe that tire manufacturer, KENDA,  is the  only manufacturer of this 37mm - 597mm  (26 x  1 3/8  SCHWINN tire).

I own a bunch of five speed Collegiates which also have the same wheel size as the Breeze, Speedster, Collegiate, Racer, and other nameplates from Schwinn that have this tire size.

*****  The important distinction is  that the TIRE must have 597mm  rim bead seat diameter,   NOT THE 590mm of the common-NON SCHWINN tires.

IF THE EXISTING TIRE THAT IS ON THE BICYCLE  DOES NOT HAVE 597mm ON THE TIRE SIDEWALL,  IT SIMPLY MEANS THAT THE EXISTING TIRE IS LIKELY MORE THAN FORTY YEARS OLD,  BEFORE  THE  ADOPTION OF THE INTERNATIONAL STANDARD OF MARKING BICYCLE TIRES WITH THE RIM BEAD SEAT DIAMETER  SO THERE WOULD BE NO MISTAKE OF THE EXACT SIZE NECESSARY WHEN REPLACING TIRES.


The  KENDA   26 x  1  3/8  ( 37 - 597 )   TIRE   is   a  great  tire,   that   replicates  the popular 1970's era  Schwinn tread pattern design.
My experience  is  that the BLACKWALL version  is Longer Lasting  than  the  GUMWALL version.
My experience  is  that the GUMWALL sidewall portion  begins to exhibit  age and cracks perhaps due to UV (sunshine) exposure and perhaps
temperature changes (weather) etc,       the  GUMWALL tire deteriorates  a little sooner than the BLACKWALL tire.
Both the GUMWALL and BLACKWALL will give you more than your money's worth.
These tires are relatively inexpensive  at  approximately  $19 each  NEW with free shipping from a few major bicycle parts suppliers on the web/amazon/and ebay.
******These  KENDA TIRES are difficult for the novice to get the tire seated properly on the wheel where you do not have a HOP because of uneven seating by a novice.    (Any person that has experience replacing bicycle tires will find it easy enough to do,  but  first-timers or those that do not have much experience may find it challenging.................................go slow and do not use anything that would tear the rubber at the wire....)
***********YOU CAN USE ANY  26 x 1 3/8   INNERTUBE  SINCE  A  RUBBER INNERTUBE HAS ENOUGH FLEXIBILITY AND STRETCHYNESS*****
You cannot use  the common generic  26 x 1 3/8  (37 - 590)  tires that are common to all other manufacturer's bikes.
The reason is that the 590 mm  rim bead seat diameter is TOO SMALL TO FIT THE SCHWINN RIM which requires the 597 mm Schwinn size.
There are a few ancient really obscure old English makes of the late forties and fifties that also use this 597mm size which has been commonly called the Schwinn 26 x 1 3/8    37- 597mm   because only Schwinn had used this beyond the fifties,  millions of Schwinns in the 1960's and 1970's did use these  37 - 597     (26  x 1 3/8  tires).         Everybody else (other bicycle manufacturers) did use the 590mm   26 x 1 3/8 for their similar sized bicycles.

You may wish to buy heavy-duty  thorn resistant  tubes  if   the  geographic location where you live and ride is notorious for  goathead thorns or other "stickers".           Again,  you can find these thicker, heavier rubber tubes for about the same price as regular tubes.    
Remember that your local bike shops and many on the web,  will carry the Bontrager tubes which are lightweight.    You see the road bike crowd champions light weight for every component.    Bontrager as well as others make  very good products,   but  these regular tubes are thin and light and certainly are not thorn resistant.    These standard lightweight tubes are good except they puncture easily.    
DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES BUY ANY AGED (NOS) new old stock TIRES ,   and  DO NOT BUY ANY USED  TIRES!!!
That is a terrible idea.     You do want NEW fresh tires.     The  KENDA  tires are fantastic and ride great,  IF  YOU GET THEM SEATED PROPERLY!!!
IF YOU CANNOT GET THEM SEATED (uneven hop....),  ONE OF YOUR LOCAL BIKE SHOPS CAN  FOR WHAT I'D IMAGINE A MINIMAL LABOR CHARGE.      There are YOUTUBE videos showing how to Seat These Tires Evenly and Smoothly.      Go slow and be careful not to damage the wire bead area while attempting to properly seat the tire.

You will really like the ride of any SCHWINN with  26 x 1 3/8   37-597    KENDA  tires!!!


----------



## fattyre (May 14, 2020)

Wow. Great explanation @Arnold Ziffel 

    I would add that use of an air compressor can be risky with straight sided non hook bead rims.   Use a floor pump so you don’t over inflate to quickly.    Or blow the tire off the rim with a compressor.  It’s thrilling!


----------



## Callahooney1 (May 14, 2020)

Thanks for the detailed info.  I'm going to look at videos to make sure I'm doing things right while seating a tire.


----------



## 1motime (May 14, 2020)

Some dishwashing soap (Ivory) on the tire bead makes setting the bead easier.  Also get rid of any dirt of heavy rust on the rim inside bead.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Oct 5, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/293600550454?campid=5335809022
These KENDA k23 Schwinn 26 X 1 3/8  (597mm)  tires  are currently available in WHITEWALL version, or the standard BLACKWALL version,   or   the GUMWALL version    from The Bikesmiths  in Wisconsin  (414) 332.1330  thebikesmiths.com
The quantity of the WHITEWALL k23 (597mm) versions that they have had just days ago in inventory likely indicates that KENDA has very recently done another production run of the WHITEWALL k23 Schwinn 597mm  (37-597) 26 X 1 3/8 tires.
     the_bikesmiths   (EBAY)          They are a good company with a long record of superb customer service with a 99.9% rating.
You might possibly find the Kenda k23 Schwinn (597mm) tires  from  perhaps another excellent long-time web competitor to them at perhaps  a slightly better price from time to time.    I don't know as I haven't explored all the current vendors and their competitive prices,  I am just speculating on what has sometimes occurred in the past with different vendors who carry these Kenda tires.
Do investigate thoroughly where you might get the best current deal  on  &  and the availability of the  version that you want for your classic Schwinn.    Certainly those guys in Wisconsin are good,  but so are at least several others that are their direct competitors on the web.   This info and link is simply to inform the Classic Schwinn Owners that these tires are available.  Choose the supplier of these tires that you like the best & that provides the best total cost to you.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 6, 2021)

I noticed that these Kenda tires have been coming back into stock slowly, so more must have been produced and shipped over. Part of it is COVID shutting down production facilities for periods of time, and part of it is that there's a shipping and receiving back up in many of the west coast ports. The prices for these tires have significantly inflated since COVID started. Some years ago, $40 would buy you a set of tires and tubes, and the shipping needed to get them. Now it is $30 for just one tire, without shipping. The white walls have always seemed a little harder to find than the gum or the black. They're of OK quality, and tend to sell well because there appears to be no viable competition for new production tires. Old stock tires tended to be better made, but that's a different matter. Jumping from 590mm (English 3-speed size) to 597mm (Schwinn 3-speed size) causes you to drop from a few new tire options, to just the one. I wish something like a new Schwalbe or Panaracer mid-level quality was available for the Schwinn rims. You gain a lot by moving from a basic level tire like Kenda up to Schwalbe or Panaracer.


----------



## davek (Oct 8, 2021)

The best way i found to seat these is windex on the bead they pop right into place


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 8, 2021)

_******These KENDA TIRES are difficult for the novice to get the tire seated properly on the wheel where you do not have a HOP because of uneven seating by a novice. (Any person that has experience replacing bicycle tires will find it easy enough to do, but first-timers or those that do not have much experience may find it challenging.................................go slow and do not use anything that would tear the rubber at the wire....)_

changed my first flat when I was about 10. 15,000 plus road miles and many flats since then. I'm 61 now, and it appears I am still a novice at changing tires.

Kenda's are junk. search ebay for good originals, they are still out there. Kenda's are the only tire I have even used that will have obvious high and low spots when mounted and need a massage to get them right. I bought a bike and the guy gave me 4 Kendas. they will be used on bikes I plan to sell.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 12, 2021)

These Kenda tires are also being sold in an all-white variant now as well. I have not seen that before, but apparently all-white is an option now. Frankly, the all-white is kind of ugly, but "takes all kinds", I guess. It appears to be otherwise the same tire as the black or the white wall with straight line tread. Prices are still inflated in many cases because of supply issues. But if you absolutely must have all-white, new tires...


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 13, 2021)

Yeah, the straight sided rims and tires sometimes suck to get the bead seated first time. I think any tire you can easily slip on by hand will be that way.
People use a lot of different fluids on the bead to get it to seat first time. Just use something that will evaporate and/or wont gum the rubber. I use liquid silicone. First time every time.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 14, 2021)

I carry all 3 sidewall colors at my store in Detroit.
 Yep they went up *quite* a bit.
 Nope I do not ship. Sold at the store only....


----------

